# Lifes Abundance



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried Lifes Abundance dry food, it was formerly called Trilogy. I put Harley on the food with very satisfying results.
Jerry


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
I am feeding Benny Life's Abundance. I like it very much, and so does Ben. My only concern (see my post about the economy) is the expense. Are you ordering it from the website?​


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Suanne
I am ordering it from the website via the autoship method, it comes out a little less money that way. Harley and my Bischon do very well on it. My friend is a LVN, she has three adopted labs from the Second Sight organization. Her dogs had so many allergy issues that she totally involved herself into nutrition research as well as her vet medicine career. She found Lifes Abundance and has since become a field rep for it. My daughters each have two little pocket dogs who come over for their containers of food once a week. "Gee..Dad buys good food so lets just take his". The food is expensive but weighing the cost vs. a healthy dog, I made the decision to go L/A.

Hey Suanne we are neighbors....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There is a new thread by someone who has to switch away from Life's Abundance: xhttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-nutrition-feeding-recipes/91479-need-recommendation-due-economy.html. Maybe you can get info there.


----------

